# (request) pokemon banner.



## Blue (Dec 5, 2016)

I was wondering if someone who could make 2 Pokemon Sun Moon logo with the names changed to "Pokemon Rising Sun" and "Pokemon Waning Moon" for personal use with a rom hack.


----------



## zombie_raptor (Dec 16, 2016)

I can try my hand at it  any particular image size? (eg: 50x50, 1400x2000, that sort of thing)


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2016)

zombie_raptor said:


> I can try my hand at it  any particular image size? (eg: 50x50, 1400x2000, that sort of thing)


Don't worry about it, it was made already.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## zombie_raptor (Dec 16, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Don't worry about it, it was made already.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


 
Oooh!!! Alrighty!  they look cool!


----------



## Sergius22 (May 9, 2017)

Hi!
How do you change the logo on pokemon moon or sun?
I would like to put my own logo on Pokemon Luna


----------

